# Campagnolo Scirocco G3 Rear wheel+cassette



## tornadotony (7 Feb 2018)

Has plenty of life left and runs perfectly true. There is a slight cut on rim (tyre lever?) but this does not affect anything.
12 -25 10 speed cassette
Campag hub but I've been using it a turbo with a shimano set up and it works fine.
£45+ post


----------

